# Ordered my VDI Copperhead



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Ordered my VDI Copperhead today. It should ship out next week hopefully.

When i get it i will be posting up my results on it. I'll run it against my buddies brute with the stock setting and then with the VDI setting and see what difference it makes.

Cost was $515 to my door for two day shipping.


----------



## vtprairie (May 8, 2009)

awesome can't wait to hear about it


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

hahah congrats 
the fund gods were similing upon thee.

wait 515? it said if u order this weeh u get the programmer free


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes the programmer and cable are free. But you have to pay some kind of special fee since its being shipped across the border from Canada. Plus i paid for 2 day shipping which is a little ( not much ) higher


The lady on the phone told me they were giving the programmer away free with the first batch so if there is a update to the current program thats on the Copperhead now we could download and install it.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

man you are so lucky. im totally jealous


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I hear you rolling around on the monster brute calling me lucky LOL


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

it's not monster yet. next feb i hope for 7" lift.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

You ain't gonna be one of those guys that keeps building on it till its to darn big to ride are you


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

haha no.
ok maybe 4" lift.
just so i can fit the 32.5" laws when they are released


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

congrats on the purchase!!! Keep us informed on how things work out for ya!!

Scott


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

WE WANT VIDEOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
before race AND after!!!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Congrats.....just DO NOT get it WET...if their like the others...Water is a Nasty word to them...LOL....I bet you will love it though.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Got a email today saying its on the way:rockn:


----------



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

Bootlegger said:


> Congrats.....just DO NOT get it WET...if their like the others...Water is a Nasty word to them...LOL....I bet you will love it though.


VDI people told me is waterproof


----------



## Silverbrute06 (Mar 28, 2009)

I've had their Gen II on my 06 for 2yrs and it has been submered plenty with NO problems. All I did was dielectric grease the connections.

I just got off the phone with Lyle and got one coming for the '08


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

2 lucky dogs in this thread!


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Got mine today and installed it this evening. So far i'm loving it. Awesome power out of the hole.An obvious difference over the stock ECU. 

And it could just be me but it seamed to be running a LOT cooler.I took it out on a short trip and the fan never came on. I have a temp gauge installed so with a little riding i can confirm it. I was to busy trying to get a good launch with out wheeling it to be paying attention to the gauge LOL.Even with the 28 inch tires and in 4x4 its imposable to hit it full throttle from a stop and not bust into a wheelie.

I mean we are talking mad crazy wheelies.....on accident some times:rockn:

Feels like i got stock tires on it again on the low end


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

^^^
thats awesome!
what about the rest of the powerband?


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Its hard to say about the rest of the power band since i have nothing to base it against right now. When i get my friend over here with his stock 08 750 we will do some test to see.

I also plan to do a top speed run this weekend. My top speed before i added the VDI was 60 mph on the speedo with the 28" Zillas. I'll see if she pick up any there as well.


----------



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> 2 lucky dogs in this thread!


count me in, i´m receiving mine this friday LOL, I´LL keep you all posted on how it performs


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

so wht kind of map comes with this thing?? One for exhaust and filter or what?? Or do you have to get it tuned?

Scott


----------



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

I got my VDI today, planning on testing it tomorrow, can´t wait to see the results, tell you'all later on


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

lucky dog! waiting to hear about these!


----------



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

well, I installed the VDI today along with the HMF Utility slip on pipe, but still need to work on the maps for the new pipe

right away I could feel the difference in the engine running smoother, didn´t have time to ride more than one block, so I still need to do a lot of testing


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I posted this on the Nyroc site so Lyle could see it but thought i would copy and past it here as well.

OK i just got back from a short test trip with the new VDI. I did confirm it runs MUCH cooler. I do have a mechanical heat gauge installed in my brute. Before the VDI was added my fan came on at 200 degrees and shut off at 190 degrees. While driving under normal loads the temp would hover between 210 and 180. I could get it up as high as 235 if i rode a good ways in reverse at a slow pace. Today with the VDI the results were very different. The out side temp was 90 degrees. My fan now comes on at 150 degrees and goes off around 140. Me and the wife doubled up on the brute and rode it for 15 minutes straight with out stopping.Most of the trip was done at 6 to 12mph. The highest temp i seen was about 165 but it stayed closer to 158/160 most of the time. The cool thing is the operating temp now is lower( pun intended) bad thing is the fan never turns off now since it has to get down to 140 or so to shut off. Anyone think this will lead to premature fan failure?

Usually my wife is complaining about her leg getting very hot. Not this time.

Another thing i noticed is with the stock ECU and a constant lower speed ,say 10 mph,the brute had a small stumble to it.Nothing serious at all. Just a tiny little miss ever once in a while.I've read a ton of post with people saying the same thing. Well now it seams to be a little more common then before. You have to hold it at the same speed for a while to even notice it.

Another thing that struck me as odd was it seams to be running the same speeds now as before at a slightly lower RPM. I know that sounds crazy but that's what it sounds like to my ear. Could it just be the tuning changed the exhaust note?

Oh yeah....the low end power is awesome


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Lower temp readings are always good , However the fan not shutting off will def shorten its life


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Metal Man said:


> I also plan to do a top speed run this weekend. My top speed before i added the VDI was 60 mph on the speedo with the 28" Zillas. I'll see if she pick up any there as well.


You guys that run this kind of speed for any time are either ultra brave or ultra crazy. Sometime I think there is a very fine line between the two. You put much more faith in the mechanical aspects of your machine than I ever would. 

Imagine hitting 60 just about the time your tie rod decides to break or have a blow out on the front tire or the front diff locks up. 

No thanks! I'll sit on the sidelines and sip my Coors Light and meet you at the next mud hole.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

do you happen to be running any noticable percentage richer than before


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

> do you happen to be running any noticable percentage richer than before


Nothing that's noticeable,like blowing black smoke.



> You guys that run this kind of speed for any time are either ultra brave or ultra crazy


At times i am to brave for my own good. But as I've gotten older I've calmed way down on that. As for running that speed...Its rare. More of a just to see what it will do thing. Most of my riding is done at below 30 mph.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Ugh! I want it now!
So bottomline worth the 500 bones?
How was the installation?


----------



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> Ugh! I want it now!
> So bottomline worth the 500 bones?
> How was the installation?


The instalation is easy, just unplug the original ECU and plug the new one, and that´s it

I´m dying to use my brute, right now I can´t really tell you if it was worth the 500, but I´m pretty sure it will work great, and also I needed an EFI controller for the new HMF pipe, hopefully I can ride this weekend and post results


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I think it's worth the money vs whats out there right now. You can do so much with it.

Right now I'm in a bit of a pickel though. I talked with Lyle and the reason its running so cool is the fan is coming on to soon. He has made a new map fixing the problem but i'm have DVD/CD Rom drive problem in my PC and i cant load up the soft wear to load the new map.:34:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

take it somewhere there is a drive and email the map to yourself.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm gonna just get the PC fixed. I need to any ways. Runs great like it is. Just a little rich since its staying in the warm up part of the map.


----------



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

how can I tell if it is running rich or lean, what are the signs?


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

visible stuff is a quick way to tell. rear header pipe glowing orange = lean. blueish black smoke out tailpipe = rich. backfire = lean. exhaust stinky gas smell = rich


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Mine is not bad at all. Truth is i cant really tell it but the VDI ECU uses the temp to adjust the fuel delivery. In the warm up stage its a little on the rich side. Once the machine reaches a temp of around 170/180( cant remember the exact temp) it leans it out to what the map is suppose to be. But with the engine staying in the 160 range right now its not evening it self out like it should. Lyle all ready has the new map available on his site. If i was you i would just go a head and add it to your VDI if you can. Its basically the same as what you have now with a few small improvements and the fan start up temp has been changed to a higher temperature like it should be.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

OK done some riding today with the VDI .
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?p=30066#post30066


----------



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

hey guys does anyone know if this does away with the slow speed timing retard I was going to get one of the timing advance moduels but if this does it along with all the other stuff it does I will hold out for one of them


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

Yes, it does remove the timing retard


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes it removes the low end timing retard. Not only does it remove it but also advances the timing as well. VDI even has maps available on there site with different timing curves for different octane fuels like 87 or 91. 

It removes all the factory safety limiters and raises the stock RPM limiter. Which you can add/remove or change as you like. You can even adjust the idle with it. Lyle has also tried to address the stalling problem in mud/water that brutes have when you let off the gas suddenly by added a small increase in idle speed once you let off the throttle. Once you let off the throttle the ECU holds a slightly higher then stock idle for about 3 seconds before it return to normal idle.

If you have any questions i would suggest you email or call Lyle at Velocity Devices. He seams to be a really nice guy thats willing to help were he can.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

Metal Man said:


> Lyle has also tried to address the stalling problem in mud/water that brutes have when you let off the gas suddenly by added a small increase in idle speed once you let off the throttle. Once you let off the throttle the ECU holds a slightly higher then stock idle for about 3 seconds before it return to normal idle.


awesome!


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

any updates??
im still thinking about getting this..


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Loving mine so far. Engine runs way cooler then with the stock ECU. Power is good.

I plan on getting it tuned this coming spring time but right now its running great like it is.


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

There was an addendum released today by Lyle for the calibration of the ISC Valve. 

As posted on VDI today:

Kawasaki Firmware Versions 1.4e and greater contain a feature to allow the user to force the ECU to automatically 
calibrate the ISC idle step value. Due to variances between factory setups on the Kawasaki engines, the machine
may exhibit high idle, stalling when stopping, poor hole shot performance and hard starting. This procedure 
will force the ECU to determine the optimum value for the machine it is installed on.

To calibrate and use the optimum value:
1) Start with the key off. Put the toggle switch to position #1.
2) Connect the orange tether input to a 12V source. The status light will remain solid. Start the engine. 
Once the ECU detects it connected for one second, it will turn on the status light, and start pulsing out 
a L-L-L-L error code to indicate its waiting to/calibrating the step value. You can now disconnect the orange wire.
3) The ECU will idle the engine until it reaches operating temperature (still flashing the L-L-L-L code). 
Once the engine is warmed up, the ECU will idle the engine down, and save the optimum value. The engine
will then return to normal idle, and the status light will flash on 1/4 second intervals to indicate it is done.
4) Next time the key is turned on, it will use this new value instead of the value stored in the “idle step” location of the map.

To clear the optimum value, and default back to the map value (only required should you not find the optimum value good):
1) Start with the key off. Put the toggle switch to position #1.
2) Connect the orange tether input to a 12V source. The status light will remain solid. Start the engine. 
Once the ECU detects it connected for one second, it will turn on the status light, and start pulsing out 
a L-L-L-L error code to indicate its waiting to/calibrating the step value. You can now disconnect the orange wire.
3) While the code is still flashing, turn off the key.
4) Next time the key is turned on, it will use the value from the map.

This is the big fix most guy's are waiting for.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Yep. I have it loaded up on mine and its running real good.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

so it fixed the problem(s)?
it would be nice to not to worry about stalling out with the exhaust under water!


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I've had mine since they were first released. Lyle at VDI has stayed on top of every issue that has come up. There are no issues with the Copperhead that need addressing as of right now that i know of. Just plug it in and hold on.


----------



## deuce07 (Aug 27, 2009)

im just having a problem with the FI light or temp comming on after i wash it. It doesnt seem to affect anything but i got to switch back to the stock cdi start it and then shut it off change cdi back and everythings fine lights or off and runs the same as when they were on.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Have you loaded up the new 1.4E firmware yet Deuce?


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

Load firmware versions 1.4E,F & G, G has the fix for the FI light issue.


----------



## deuce07 (Aug 27, 2009)

e is what i have


----------



## deuce07 (Aug 27, 2009)

ok i loaded up the 1.4g tonight going riding tomorrow let ya know what it does. DaBrute what map u running? Lyle built me a couple to try so will see i liked the 10% but it realy likes the fuel then, so im going to try a 0% and 5% i think metal man is running a 0% with his so will see


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

deuce07 said:


> im just having a problem with the FI light or temp comming on after i wash it. It doesnt seem to affect anything but i got to switch back to the stock cdi start it and then shut it off change cdi back and everythings fine lights or off and runs the same as when they were on.


 
Same here... EXACTLY
I'm running the 91 map, with a few adjustments 

Let us know how she performs.


----------



## deuce07 (Aug 27, 2009)

Well had a bad day at work so i got home with about 45 min till dark and i opened the garage door to go in and well there she was (the brute). With that bright red bumper sitting there makes it look like shes smilen at me wonting to go for a walk. So since its been raining all week ind i was hungover last weekend i said lets go for a short ride down the power lines and back maybe that will make me feel better. So their ar 2 creek crossings on the trip so i put on my mud boots and head out for the short trip total of about 4 to 5 miles round trip. I starter her up and she sounded like she had a huge cam in, so i pulled out of the garage and she hesitaded for a few min and i was like here we go again something not right. But i was still going for a ride, it took a couple min. to warm up and then you better hold on. I guess the 1.4g and doing the orange wire to 12volt thing must of been the trick because from just what i got to ride she is a handfull. The only thing i dont care for is when you let off the throttle it goes for just that extra second, my riding style will have to change or ill need to work on the map a bit because im use to riding hard and letting off at the last min. if you do this know you have to get on the brakes alot harder but ill get it figured out. Cant what to see what its like when i add a little more fuel to her and get to take it some were were i can ride. Thanks for all the help from everyone it makes it fun to ride when you dont have to worry about your bike, hope she stands up to the car wash next. lol


----------



## mryntry (Nov 27, 2009)

what do you mean by orange tether to a 12v power supply


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

mryntry said:


> what do you mean by orange tether to a 12v power supply


 
The VDI comes with 6 extra tethers for various input/output signals, like tach and NOS. One of these is orange, read my first post above for ISC calibration how-to.
I use a 12" piece of wire with aligator clips on each end to jump between the battery + and the orange wire.


----------



## mryntry (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks ,for the help


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

how much are ya'll paying now adays for the VDI copper head


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

they are $500CAD or $465US here's the link...http://www.beanstreamcarts.com/stor...DTc-eVwUpH1ZbvXKXklzdNNZVKyofZvW03b4SncjqzPgA


----------



## deuce07 (Aug 27, 2009)

one of the best mods if ya like power


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

im REALLY thinking about using my bonus for this!!


----------



## deuce07 (Aug 27, 2009)

must be nice to get a bonus


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

88rxn/a said:


> im REALLY thinking about using my bonus for this!!


 
Don't let fear stop ya :mischievous: lol


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

deuce07 said:


> must be nice to get a bonus


its actually profit sharing..




> Don't let fear stop ya :mischievous: lol


:bigok:

im more worried about getting a bad egg out of the batch. he does replace for free i imagine?


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

88rxn/a said:


> its actually profit sharing..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup~ other than shipping


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

Got plans myself to buy the muzzy and VDI at the beginning of the year..its no bonus but i have been working my *** off this month. Over the past month I have put in 255 hrs (versus the normal 160 I usually put in). I can't freakin wait.....Man been wanting that Muzzy a long *** time......Just sounds so **** good.

My brother is starting up an atv internet business, so should be able to get them pretty cheap, well cheaper than MSRP. He already has VDI on board and is working on MUZZY, has alot of other companies on board also. I have been telling him he needs to do a big sell to get his name out there once everything is set up. He seems to agree and is planning on selling stuff pretty **** cheap to get his name out there....I will keep my KAWI BROS informed if anything comes of this.....indiscreetly that is, not real sure about the forum rules on all that stuff. But I did tell him about seeing about becoming a sponsor to this site.

Later

Scott


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

def. keep me informed!
i may buy from him.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

same here if it cheaper


----------



## krazykiller (Dec 14, 2009)

i got mine for sale its for 08+ brute force with fuel injection i just dont have it in the classifieds yet 480.00 and i pay shipping 3 days or faster.i also bought the pod and cable so it can be tuned.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

^^^you want a PC III as partial trade??


----------



## krazykiller (Dec 14, 2009)

no i am getting ready to sell the brute force and just coverting it back to stock.


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

I've only had mine installed for a couple of weeks but I can attest to the fact that my bike went through some cement type mud like butter! I tried this same mud 4 weeks ago on the stock computer and got stuck! I'm SOLD!


----------



## Chuck750 (Jan 29, 2010)

I've had the VDI for a just over a year now and haven't had any issues other than testing new programs that might have a glitch or 2....oh yeah and burning my XTR's off lol....
Rack high - what firmware are you running? I've had the best luck with 1.4d from Sep 09. Tried the newest stuff on VDI's site yesterday and had a couple high speed stalls...so 1.4d is back in and good as gold...Also what % pipe map are you running?


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

I saw this on ebay the other day, someone may want to try and get it

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/08-K...ors_ATV_Parts_Accessories&hash=item45f2c0a302


----------



## Chuck750 (Jan 29, 2010)

That's Jody166 from nyroc...I think he's looking for $375 shipped which is a good deal for 6HP if you ask me!


----------



## fastpapa (Feb 20, 2010)

New to vdi also have it running on new firmware and runs good little rich but tune it down a bit. 
chuck 750- if you run 1.4d can you run any of the maps or just 1.4?


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

I've got 2 rides on mine and she now pulls through cement grade mud in high rande/2WD whereas on the stock computer, I'd have to engage 4WD and sometimes low range. I also run 15-20 degrees cooler on the Copperhead. Good luck with yours Metalman.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Mines great for the most part. Love the power. I still have some cold start issues when the out side temp is low. Other then that it runs great with the copperhead.


----------

